
The YouTube Government: Why Is YouTube Getting Preferential Treatment? - wheels
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_youtube_government.php
======
villageidiot
I think the government has better things to be doing than setting up their own
video hosting service.What's wrong with the government outsourcing this job to
a private company at no cost to the taxpayer? Sets a pretty good precedent if
you ask me.

